# Where Do I Find A Single Cell AA Mini Mag?



## AKDoug (Apr 22, 2009)

I have seen pictures of them but can not find where to get one. I want to run the TerraLUX TLE-5EX of a 14500 battery. If any one can tell me where to get one I would really appreciate it.


----------



## gswitter (Apr 22, 2009)

Quite a few people have made these. Try member JimH - he said he still had a few recently. I thought I remembered seeing that fivemega still had some gold ones as well, but I can't find the thread.

How about this for a little higher capacity?


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 22, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Quite a few people have made these. Try member JimH - he said he still had a few recently. I thought I remembered seeing that fivemega still had some gold ones as well, but I can't find the thread.
> 
> How about this for a little higher capacity?




The higher capacity of the 14670 would be great. I would like to get one with out the fins so I am going to bookmark the page and give it a few more days. But now I have a starting point.

Thanks gswitter!


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 22, 2009)

FM has them here they take a 14670, I think they would fit a AA.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/131571


----------

